# 1st Gheene boat. need to modify Advise ... Help????



## tm9142 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello everyone My name is Tom and new to your forum. 

I just recently purchased a used Gheenoe 15'4 to start fishing with my 10 year old son.

I wanted to ask some advice on how to attached compartments and platforms to boat exsisting hull infrastructure. I assume I need to do some type of glassing which I am going to start researching. I am very handy and would like to customise this boat. 

I will post pitcures tomorrow. Any advise on where to start researching molds glassing products etc. would be greatly appreciated. 

I have been looking at quite a bit of future posts and information is great. 


Thanks for listening 

Tom


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to our site. Gin and Tonic Please. ;D

I'm sure you'll get several opinions soon!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif]

Do some exploring in the different sections and you will find all kinds of ideas.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I have been looking at quite a bit of future posts and information is great.


Seeing as you've already looked at the future posts,
I guess saying welcome to the forum is old news.
As is knowing that the next thing I'm going to say is:
After we see the pics, and hear what you want to accomplish,
then we'll start slinging the advice, but then you already knew that.
Why did I bother typing all this...oh yeah...gotta prevent the paradox effect.


Lets see here, Microskiff...check, flux capacitor... check,
now all I need is 1.21 gigawatts and we're golden...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a word of warning Tom. Brett is obsessed with details... ;D But you already knew I was going to say that right?

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tm9142 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Here's a link to some pitcures I took today....
http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish


If anyone knows this style please let me know. I picked up for a few hundred for my son and I to start fishing together. 

I would like to add a front and rear decking with bass seats on top. 

I would like to cut seats out and add stringers just not sure of process.
any help with process would be great. 
Also would like to take gunnel off and put a 4 or 5 inch mdf going around entire boat.

Just a few thoughts I'm looking at all the pictures on bragging link. 

Thanks again Tom


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunting old posts:

similar project...

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=679660

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199713000

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1201812329

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1195585315

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202389601

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202389655

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1204326162

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199713717


Raising the gunnel:


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

You have a 15'4" Highsider [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Check out this link for your decks


----------



## tm9142 (Mar 17, 2009)

tom thanks does'nt like link you sent 

Tom


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure why the link doesn't work.

In the "The Shill Zone" section, look at the "Custom Gheenoe's plug and play decks" post. Even with the cost of them you may end up saving money by the time you buy everything you need to make your own. 

You will save alot of time you could be fishing with your son. [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

